

Foxconn gears up to build industrial robots - gizmag
http://www.gizmag.com/foxconn-gears-up-to-build-industrial-robots/20389/

======
TDL
Isn't the whole reason the "West" does manufacturing in the China because of
the labor arbitrage gambit? If Foxconn goes into robotic manufacturing where
is their competitive advantage?

~~~
jeffool
A lower cost of manufacturing for robots and repair, maybe?

But, for the record, US manufacturing output is very high, even as the number
of people in the sector plummets. Robotization.

